# [Discussion] Umlimited Pandora Skips



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

This was posted on MDW so I thought I would pass it along to rootz.

Heres the thread---->http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-hacks/7944-unlimited-pandora-skip-apk-zip.html


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please remove the link to the apk and change this to a discussion.
Reason, pirated application


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Oo damn my bad brent.im on it


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Oo damn my bad brent.im on it


It's not an issue, thanks for editing.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

How is this pirating? Not trying to argue about it, I'm genuinely curious. It is a hack of a free app, afaik. Is it because it enables a feature normally found with the premium service?

Although, to be honest, I've never found myself hurting for skips.

-m

{ droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a pirated version of the paid app that has been occurring since day one. People on several forums have been saying it's an "unlocked" version.
In all cases it has turned up to be the paid app, modded to allow distribution.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I see. Weaksauce. Unnecessary piracy is the worst.

-m

{ droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


----------

